# not a pond



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

I posted on 2-17-2012 about fish tanks I have,well its time for cleaning out building. I will sell all items listed for best offer or they go in the dumpster Monday thanks Walt 216-956-7223 or pm.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Original post with fish tanks and stands.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=193225


----------



## keith_r (Jun 18, 2010)

i'd be able to put them to use, but i have no way to get them..bummer


----------

